
AI Wins 5-0 in Virtual Dogfight with Human Fighter Pilot - aero-glide
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/35888/ai-claims-flawless-victory-going-undefeated-in-digital-dogfight-with-human-fighter-pilot
======
aero-glide
[https://youtu.be/NzdhIA2S35w?t=16786](https://youtu.be/NzdhIA2S35w?t=16786)
Watch from 4 hours 40 mins

